# Cube Stereo WLS 2009 Thread



## es geht auch an (3. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss, den Stereo Thread gibts ja schon, 
aber ich finde das WLS Modell  verdient einen eigenen Thread
....auch wenn Cube Brüno der geilere Name dafür gewesen wär 

jetzt gibt es das Stereo WLS ja schon 'ne Zeit und
ich wollte einfach mal ein paar :

Erfahrungsberichte, 
technische Probleme,
Änderungs-/Tuningsvorschläge,
Dämpfer-und Gabeleinstellungen, 
Alternativ-Bikes, 
usw............

Hab da ja auch gleich mal ein paar Fragen:

Passt z.B. ein Flaschenhalter ran-hab ich auf nem Foto gesehen......? 
Lässt sich das Bike leicht über Hindernisse "ziehen"- Stichwort leichtes Cockpit für Mädels....?
Oder wie ist die Haltbarkeit der Lackierung/ Verarbeitung allgemein.....?


  Ride on !!!


----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juli 2009)

> jetzt gibt es das Stereo WLS ja schon 'ne Zeit


 
schon ne zeit?? 
ein paar sind letztes we rausgegangen.....


auf erfahrungsberichte (nicht nur einen  ) wirst du wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig warten müssen... 

ich warte immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (3. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> schon ne zeit??
> ein paar sind letztes we rausgegangen.....
> 
> 
> ...




Hei,
lang kanns nicht mehr dauern, meine Frau hat ihres seit heute. Also Kopf hoch.
Den ersten Eindruck könnte mal geil nennen.
Tuningvorschläge:
LRS Mavic Crossmax SLR
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4
Durchsichtige Klebestreifen gegen Steinschläge (obwohl eine Pulverbeschichtung echt viel aushält!)
Kettenstrebenschutz, der fehlt und ist wichtig!
... denke das reicht, ansonsten ist es ziemlich perfekt. Vielleicht noch ne Fox Gabel, sollte Geld keine Rolle spielen.
Als Alternative gibt es von Trek ein Damen MTB mit ähnlichen Federweg und Preis.


LG


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juli 2009)

aber das trek damen fully kann vom Preis/leistungs verhältnis wirklich nicht mithalten.


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (4. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> aber das trek damen fully kann vom Preis/leistungs verhältnis wirklich nicht mithalten.



Das sehe ich nicht so. 
Das fuel ex 8 wsd für 2399.- hat zwar günstigere Komponenten bei Schaltung und Bremse, allerdings sind sie trotzdem noch hochwertig und das Rad hat eine sehr gute Basis aus Rahmen/Dämpfer/Gabel. Eine Fox Gabel ist um einiges teuerer als die Revalation von RockShox.
Fahr es einfach probe und überzeug dich selbst. Trek hat def. Ahnung vom Rahmenbau.
Ich persönlich hätte meiner Frau das Trek gekauft, weil ich von der Marke was Erfahrung im Rahmenbau/Kinematik angeht überzeugt bin. Aber du weisst ja wie das ist mit euch Frauen "das Stereo ist einfach hübscher" 
Aber da hat sie natürlich recht


----------



## es geht auch an (4. Juli 2009)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Als Alternative gibt es von Trek ein Damen MTB mit ähnlichen Federweg und Preis.
> 
> 
> LG




das hat doch nur 120mm federweg......? würd ich eher zum etwas härteren cc fahren empfehlen........
ich denke , dass das s.wls eine andere 
kategorie von bike bzw einsatzgebiet ist. mehr enduro.....

ich finde ja, das es momentan überhaupt keine alternativen zu diesem bike gibt......höchstens noch lapierre spicy516 L/ zesty514 L
alles andere ist immer so cc-zeugs.....


PS passt ein flaschenhalter an den rahmen....


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (4. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> das hat doch nur 120mm federweg......? würd ich eher zum etwas härteren cc fahren empfehlen........
> ich denke , dass das s.wls eine andere
> kategorie von bike bzw einsatzgebiet ist. mehr enduro.....
> 
> ...



...Welche/r "Enduropilot/in" hat ne schwere Flasche im Rahmen? Die nervt und fällt bei dem Gerumpel eh raus. Camelbak Trinkrucksack ist bei so einer Waffe angesagt.
Enduros gehen bei 150 mm  los. Das Stereo ist ein klassisches All Mountain Bike.


----------



## es geht auch an (4. Juli 2009)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> ...Welche/r "Enduropilot/in" hat ne schwere Flasche im Rahmen? Die nervt und fällt bei dem Gerumpel eh raus. Camelbak Trinkrucksack ist bei so einer Waffe angesagt.
> Enduros gehen bei 150 mm  los. Das Stereo ist ein klassisches All Mountain Bike.




leider beantwortet das nicht meine frage......
warum vergleichst du es mit einem cc/touring bike mit 120mm, wenn das wls ein all mountain sein soll......

flasche ist halt mal bei ner längeren tour nicht schlecht(was mit dem bike ja auch noch gehen sollte), wenn man mal mehr zu trinken bzw mehr stauraum braucht....ansonsten reicht natürlich camelbak 
gibt aber auch gute "endurotaugliche"flaschenhalter die selbst härtestes terrain ohne gerumpel oder flaschenverlust überstehen.....z.B. der von specialized.



seh ich auch so, dass enduro ab 150mm losgehen...zumindest bei männer bikes....
aber für mädels (ausser vllt die EX-DDR hammerwerferinnen und kugelstoßerinnen)
wird dann doch die ganze front bzw das ganze bike recht schwer und träge
und ein enduro soll ja auch noch bergauf locker zu fahren sein bzw wurzelteppiche runterbügeln.....
darum würde ich das stereo wls als ein enduro bike durchgehen lassen....


aber letzlich sind mir die verschiedenen bezeichnungen für die kategorien sowieso egal....
ob all mountain oder enduro oder sonstwie......
hauptsache steif, leicht, viel federweg und breite reifen........


grüsse



PS hier noch ein tuning vorschlag.....werd als erstes andere griffe montieren...finde die ergons unpassend für so ein bike,da man keinen so sicheren halt hat, wie bei "normalen"griffen.....


----------



## schatten (4. Juli 2009)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Tuningvorschläge:
> ...
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4
> ...



Och nöö, auf das Bike gehört doch ein richtiger Reifen!

Also z.B. Fat Albert oder meine derzeit bevorzugte AM-Kombi Maxxis Advantage/Ardent.
2,25" dürfte reichen (auch aus Gewichtsgründen).

Die Farbkombination gefällt mir. Ich glaube, ich habe auch ein Frauenbike:


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (5. Juli 2009)

...also gut, ich seh für dich nach, wenn ich das nächste mal in den Keller gehe, ob da ein Flaschenhalter hingeht. OK?


----------



## es geht auch an (5. Juli 2009)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> ...also gut, ich seh für dich nach, wenn ich das nächste mal in den Keller gehe, ob da ein Flaschenhalter hingeht. OK?



eilt wirklich nicht....aber schonmal DANKE fürs nachschauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (5. Juli 2009)

ea geht ein Flaschenhalter an das Bike siehe dir das Bild mal an. Es passt aber nur eine kleine Flaschen in den Halter.
Ich bin total begeistert von meinem wls.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## es geht auch an (5. Juli 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ea geht ein Flaschenhalter an das Bike siehe dir das Bild mal an. Es passt aber nur eine kleine Flaschen in den Halter.
> Ich bin total begeistert von meinem wls.
> 
> LG Angsthase 62



ja, das ist das bild auf dem ich den flaschenhalter gesehen hab.....erinnere mich an die blaue flasche.......hast du 15 oder 17 zoll ?
wenn du einen halter mit seitlichen einschub montierst, bekommst du vllt auch eine grössere flasche rein.....


----------



## JuergenM. (5. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte immer die Mädls sind uns Männern geschmacklich und auch vom Style überlegen, da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.
Mädls, diese reingequetschte Mini Flasche sieht so hässlich aus!! Passt in keinster weise zum Erscheinungs Bild des sonst absolut geilen (auch Farblich) Stereos.
Lasst es einfach Clean, ohne diesen Flaschenhalter.
Was spricht gegen ein Daypack Rucksack? 

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## Angsthase 62 (6. Juli 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die Mädls sind uns Männern geschmacklich und auch vom Style überlegen, da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.
> Mädls, diese reingequetschte Mini Flasche sieht so hässlich aus!! Passt in keinster weise zum Erscheinungs Bild des sonst absolut geilen (auch Farblich) Stereos.
> Lasst es einfach Clean, ohne diesen Flaschenhalter.
> Was spricht gegen ein Daypack Rucksack?
> ...



Wir sind euch Männers ja auch geschmacklich überlegen.
Habe die Flasche so von meinem Händler bei Abholung bekommen! Und natürlich fahre ich mit einer Trinkblase im Rucksack, aber zum Anschauen ob eine Flasche da rein passt ist das bei diesem Bild recht gut zu erkennen.

Es ist ein 15 Zoll Rahmen!

LG Angsthase62


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (6. Juli 2009)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer die Mädls sind uns Männern geschmacklich und auch vom Style überlegen, da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.
> Mädls, diese reingequetschte Mini Flasche sieht so hässlich aus!! Passt in keinster weise zum Erscheinungs Bild des sonst absolut geilen (auch Farblich) Stereos.
> Lasst es einfach Clean, ohne diesen Flaschenhalter.
> Was spricht gegen ein Daypack Rucksack?
> ...



... dachte schon ich liege falsch... THX
Schade find ich nur, dass Cube es nicht auf die reihe bekommen hat, die Zierstreifen zu eloxieren. Die sind nämlich jetzt lackiert.
Vielleicht wird das noch im Winter mit Aibrush verbessert, ansonsten ist es absolut hot das Teil.


----------



## es geht auch an (6. Juli 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> ...................Es ist ein 15 Zoll Rahmen!
> 
> LG Angsthase62



danke für die antwort.....hast du das teil schonmal nachgewogen...?
würde mich interessieren, wieviel kg es tatsächlich hat......
bist du mit den 2,4er rocket rons zufrieden....vortrieb wird ja enorm sein bei dem gewicht, aber haben die genug seitengrip und durchschlagschutz?
habe mit dem reifen noch keine erfahrung....tendiere aber eher zu den fetten albertos .....

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. Juli 2009)

@ es geht auch an

also da ich das Bike auch erst kurz habe kann ich noch nicht zu viel sagen.
Die Rocket Ron bis jetzt nur im trockenen über Wurzeltrails gefahren und war überrascht. Es hat sich sehr gut fahren lassen. Ob ich die Reifen wechsel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Mal sehen wenn es auf nasse, steilere Trails geht.
Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,4 kg

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## es geht auch an (7. Juli 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
anruf vom händler,das wls ist da !!!!!!!!!!!
gerade mal 10 tage wartezeit.


----------



## schatten (7. Juli 2009)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht liegt bei 13,4 kg



Hm, ganz schön schwer für die Ausstattung.
Der Rahmen scheint kein Leichtbauwunder zu sein.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. Juli 2009)

Wer braucht schon ein Leichtbauwunder? Wir wollen doch stramme Wadeln

Glückwunsch das ging aber schnell mit der Belieferung. Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Fahren. Würde gerne mal hören wie dir das Bike so gefällt.

Gruß Angsthase 62


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Juli 2009)

@ es geht auch an:
hast du ein 15" oder 17" bestellt??

@amsCubbi:
gleiche frage, 15"oder 17"??


----------



## es geht auch an (7. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @ es geht auch an:
> hast du ein 15" oder 17" bestellt??



15Zoll.......


----------



## chayenne06 (7. Juli 2009)

danke.

das ist obermegagemeinärgerlich!! 

ich warte seit 10 monaten auf das bike, und du bekommst es in 10 tagen....

das soll einer noch verstehen.


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (7. Juli 2009)

[
@amsCubbi:
gleiche frage, 15"oder 17"??[/QUOTE]

17"


----------



## fatz (7. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ich warte seit 10 monaten auf das bike, und du bekommst es in 10 tagen....
> 
> das soll einer noch verstehen.



nix verstehen. tritt lieber mal deinen hanedler rueckwaertig ganz fest.....


----------



## es geht auch an (8. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> danke.
> 
> das ist obermegagemeinärgerlich!!
> 
> ...



das versteh ich auch nicht.....wo hast du denn bestellt ?
in 15 oder 17 zoll?
würde dem händler gas geben.....
oder zumindest Entschädigung in Form von mudflap, strebenschutz, trikots usw. von cube bzw deinem händler fordern.

das bike ist auf jedenfall ein hammerteil....kannst dich schon mal freuen.....
und es regnet ja sowieso wie aus eimern momentan .....
drück dir die daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. Juli 2009)

mein händler verstehts selber nicht! deswegen ja die nachfrage wegen der größe.... 

aber da nehm ich ihn auch ganz klar in schutz; mehr wie täglich anrufen bei cube geht halt leider wirklich nicht. ihn ärgerts ja selbst ohne ende.... 
ach ja, das warten spielt jetzt schon keine rolle mehr....im april mein urlaub ist längst ohne dem stereo vergangen, und das rennen am we ist auch vorbei. deswegen ist es jetzt auch egal wanns kommt. wer weiß, vielleicht ist mein auto, das im august kommen soll, noch schneller??? 

bestellt: im September 2008 ein 15"!!


----------



## fatz (8. Juli 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> mein händler verstehts selber nicht! deswegen ja die nachfrage wegen der größe....
> 
> aber da nehm ich ihn auch ganz klar in schutz; mehr wie täglich anrufen bei cube geht halt leider wirklich nicht.


2 mal taeglich ? 

vermutlich geht's da wie ueberall: die die am unagenehmsten sind, werden zuerst abgefertigt.
wer nicht unangenehm sein will, ist der ar...
schlimm sowas!!!


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Juli 2009)

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...


----------



## es geht auch an (8. Juli 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> 2 mal taeglich ?
> 
> vermutlich geht's da wie ueberall: die die am unagenehmsten sind, werden zuerst abgefertigt.
> wer nicht unangenehm sein will, ist der ar...
> schlimm sowas!!!



mein händler hat eigentlich gar nicht bei cube nachgerufen.......
also daran kanns nicht liegen.........und überhaupt is er ein sehr, sehr angenehmer händler


----------



## es geht auch an (12. Juli 2009)

moin,moin,

problem:
das floodgate der rockshox am neuen stereo wls scheint defekt zu sein.es lässt sich nicht drehen.......
weder im gelockten zustand, noch im ungelockten.
habe die kappe abmontiert, um mit einer zange den stift des floodgates zu greifen.
aber auch so lässt es sich nicht drehen...... 

weiss jmnd rat bzw hatte einer das gleiche problem ?
muss die gabel deswegen zum service, oder kann das floodgate jede bessere werkstatt "tauschen" ?

grüsse


----------



## Tintera (12. Juli 2009)

das floodgate saß bei meiner rockshox auch sehr fest, es ließ sich nach einigen fahrten doch dazu bewegen sich zu drehen...


----------



## es geht auch an (13. Juli 2009)

Tintera schrieb:


> das floodgate saß bei meiner rockshox auch sehr fest, es ließ sich nach einigen fahrten doch dazu bewegen sich zu drehen...



hab jetzt nach ausfahrt wieder versucht es zu drehen.....in beide richtungen ohne erfolg.
habe dann den lockout deaktiviert und nochmal mit etwas mehr kraft zuerst gerüttelt, dann nach links gedreht......
und siehe da, es geht jetzt tadelos und leicht zu drehen.auch die rasterung ist deutlich spürbar und das gate funktioniert einwandfrei..... 

alles wird gut......


----------



## Tintera (13. Juli 2009)

bei mir war es genauso...ich weiß nicht welcher bulle die dinger montiert


----------



## Michaone (13. Juli 2009)

hey..

was habt ihr am Preis verhandeln können? meine Frau will auch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (16. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> hey..
> 
> was habt ihr am Preis verhandeln können? meine Frau will auch eins



also der preis ist auf jeden fall so kalkuliert, das er verhandelbar ist....
kommt halt immer auf den händler an....und natürlich auch ein bischen auf den käufer.....aber das bike ist sein geld in jedem fall wert !!!!


zu den reifen kann ich jetzt sagen, dass die rocket rons im schlamm nicht soo gut zupacken....also nur auf trockenem untergrund zu empfehlen sind.
aber sie rollen halt wie harry.... 
werd jetzt mal die mountainking in 2,4 montieren.....

hat jmnd auch ab und zu ein quietschen im hinterbau des stereos....
hab alles gefettet...lager,sattelstütze,steckachse,usw... aber ab und zu hört man es wieder, wenn der dämpfer sich bewegt.....kann die genaue stelle aber nicht lokalisieren.


----------



## Polldi (16. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zur Flasche:
An nem '07-er "normal"-Stereo in 16'' paßt sogar ne 1l-Vaude-Flasche. 
Braucht allerdings nen Specialized-Halter, damit man die Pulle nach seitlich oben rauskippen kann: http://www.radteile24.de/Specialized/Specialized-RIB-CAGE-Flaschenhalter-p33026.htm

Vermutlich sollte das an der 17'' WLS-Version auch klappen.


----------



## es geht auch an (18. Juli 2009)

ist das schaltauge das gleiche wie im männer stereo ???
weiß das zufällig gerade jmnd?


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

kein plan.. warum? gebrochen?


----------



## es geht auch an (19. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> kein plan.. warum? gebrochen?



nee, aber einen ersatz auf tour zu haben, ist ein sehr beruhigendes gefühl....


----------



## schatten (19. Juli 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> ist das schaltauge das gleiche wie im männer stereo ???


Warum sollte es ein anderes sein, ist doch der gleiche Rahmen?
Aber dein Händler sollte es genau wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

der gleiche Rahmen??? der sieht so anders aus


----------



## es geht auch an (19. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> der gleiche Rahmen??? der sieht so anders aus



 ...wahrscheinlich die neue frisur.....
der trend beim mann geht ja zu metrosexuell...........


----------



## es geht auch an (12. August 2009)

quietschen bei euch auch die bremsbeläge der formula so extrem?
habe sie schon abgschliffen und die scheibe mit alkohol gereinigt....ohne erfolg.
leider habe ich auf den div.shop seiten keine beläge speziell für die r1 gefunden.....
da wirds doch wohl bessere geben,oder?


----------



## fatz (12. August 2009)

es geht auch an schrieb:


> da wirds doch wohl bessere geben,oder?


probier mal swissstop:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6861_Bremsbelaege-Disc---highend.html
ich bin mir aber grad nicht sicher, welche du brauchst. ruf einfach mal an. die jungs sind
superkompentent und nett.


----------



## Polldi (12. August 2009)

Swissstop:

Was weich ist quietscht auch nicht. Hielten bei mir genau 250km und waren so runter, daß die Bremsscheibe auch gleich hin war. Wer schaut schon bei 250km nach den Belägen... Ich nicht


----------



## fatz (12. August 2009)

in meiner juicy funzen die ganz prima und halten auf alle faelle ueber 1000km......


----------



## swatch-team (12. August 2009)

@es geht auch an

Schau mal hier
http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...ormula_The_One_-_Mega_-_R_1_Belaege_Swissstop

Sind die gleichen Beläge wie bei der The One/Mega.
Fahre Swissstop Beläge selber in meiner The One und habe damit auch keine Probleme mehr mit quietschen.

mfg arno


----------



## es geht auch an (12. August 2009)

swatch-team schrieb:


> @es geht auch an
> 
> Schau mal hier
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...ormula_The_One_-_Mega_-_R_1_Belaege_Swissstop
> ...



DANKE jetzt weiss ich bescheid.....die werd ich mir holen......


----------



## fatz (12. August 2009)

ach ja nochwas: ich fahr mittlerweile eher koolstop. der grund ist, dass die swissstop, wenn sie richtig
heiss werden, das pfeiffen anfangen (so nach gut 500hm richtig steil schleifbremsen). die koolstop pfeifen 
immer ein klein wenig, werden aber nicht lauter, wenn sie heiss werden und sind etwas billiger.
bremsleistung und verschleiss sind nicht unterscheidbar.
k.a. ob das sich bei der r1 genauso wie bei meiner juicy7 verhaelt. aber nur so als tipp.....


----------



## Michaone (25. August 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> mein händler verstehts selber nicht! deswegen ja die nachfrage wegen der größe....
> 
> aber da nehm ich ihn auch ganz klar in schutz; mehr wie täglich anrufen bei cube geht halt leider wirklich nicht. ihn ärgerts ja selbst ohne ende....
> ach ja, das warten spielt jetzt schon keine rolle mehr....im april mein urlaub ist längst ohne dem stereo vergangen, und das rennen am we ist auch vorbei. deswegen ist es jetzt auch egal wanns kommt. wer weiß, vielleicht ist mein auto, das im august kommen soll, noch schneller???
> ...


 

isses jetzt eigentlich da??

da sind wir im Urlaub im Allgäu, ich wollt nur n Ersatzschlauch holen und da kommen wir aufs WLS und unsere Annahme das ja keine mehr verfügbar sind und siehe da.. vier stunden später stehts im Hof 

jetzt wird noch die Sattelstütze gekürzt und n paar andere Reifen drauf.. morgen wirds geholt 

der Urlaub hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## es geht auch an (26. August 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> isses jetzt eigentlich da??
> 
> da sind wir im Urlaub im Allgäu, ich wollt nur n Ersatzschlauch holen und da kommen wir aufs WLS und unsere Annahme das ja keine mehr verfügbar sind und siehe da.. vier stunden später stehts im Hof
> 
> ...



gratuliere....glück muss man(frau )haben.....
mit dem reifenwechsel hast du eine gute wahl gemacht.....
würde evtl noch den lenker kürzen....720er ist für die meisten doch etwas breit....und die griffe noch tauschen......

was für reifen habt ihr denn jetzt drauf?
wieviel habt ihr denn für das bike bezahlt ?


----------



## Michaone (26. August 2009)

nee nee.. lenker und griffe bleiben.. für das was sie bzw wir fahren is das genau das richtige..
reifen waren glaub die rocket rons drauf.. die originalen von cube halt.. jetzt kommen erstmal die NN in 2,4 drauf..

2200 tacken mussten wir berappen.. steffie hat sichs zu sehr anmerken lassen das sies unbedingt will egal zu welchem Preis.. so hatt ich ne scheiss verhandlungs basis  

aber is schon ok, besser als bei den versendern bei denen man den normalpreis zahlen muss...


----------



## es geht auch an (28. August 2009)

ist doch ein top preis......
und wie war die erste ausfahrt?


----------



## chayenne06 (28. August 2009)

@Michaone:
ja es ist endlich da! seit 4 wochen bin ich auch im besitz!

noch wurde nicht viel verändert... hoffe das kommt noch...

wie seid ihr mit dem sattel zufrieden?


----------



## Ryo (28. August 2009)

Also ich bin mit dem Gobi hochzufrieden, passt sehr gut an meinen Hintern und ist dazu noch wirklich weich gepolstert. Einzig der Stoff am Heck ist bei mir ein derber Schmutzfänger :/


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

Ryo schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Gobi hochzufrieden, passt sehr gut an meinen Hintern und ist dazu noch wirklich weich gepolstert. Einzig der Stoff am Heck ist bei mir ein derber Schmutzfänger :/




gobi??...ich dachte das sei ein fizik vitesse sattel? 



chayenne06 schrieb:


> wie seid ihr mit dem sattel zufrieden?



gar nicht, wurde schon nach erster tour getauscht gegen specialzied


----------



## chayenne06 (29. August 2009)

also ich bin au ned wirklich zufrieden. is halt doch so für jeden po muss ma den richtigen sattel finden. auf dem andern bike (ams) hab i au an specialized! mal sehen ob i den fizik austausch gegen einen anderen.

@es geht auch an:
welchen hast du drauf von specialized?


----------



## ParaNeed (29. August 2009)

Also ich habe den hier schon seit nem knappen Jahr drauf und bin super zufrieden damit. Gute Sitzposition und selbst bei längeren Touren ist der echt gut. Meine Freundin hat den schon getestet und hat ihn für gut befunden, also sicher was für Lady´s Hintern  Heißt übrigens Selle Italia FLITE Gel Flow Ti 316.


----------



## es geht auch an (29. August 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> also ich bin au ned wirklich zufrieden. is halt doch so für jeden po muss ma den richtigen sattel finden. auf dem andern bike (ams) hab i au an specialized! mal sehen ob i den fizik austausch gegen einen anderen.
> 
> @es geht auch an:
> welchen hast du drauf von specialized?



ich glaube,der heisst ariel....könnt aber auch der rival sein????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. August 2009)

@es geht auch an:
also nen rival gibts ned bei spec. zumindest ned unter frauen sättel.
i hab auf dem ams den lithia drauf. der is soweit okay. aber i bin mir sicher es gibt no bessere!

kauft ihr sattel beim händler oder bestellt ihr oder wie macht ihr des?


----------



## es geht auch an (2. September 2009)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @es geht auch an:
> also nen rival gibts ned bei spec. zumindest ned unter frauen sättel.
> i hab auf dem ams den lithia drauf. der is soweit okay. aber i bin mir sicher es gibt no bessere!
> 
> kauft ihr sattel beim händler oder bestellt ihr oder wie macht ihr des?



am besten du lässt dir deine sitzknochen-breite ausmessen.
oder du machst es selbst.
einfach vorsichtig auf ein stück wellkarton setzen, die beine etwas anziehen, damit die sitzknochen schön auf den karton drücken.
dann aufstehn und den abstand zwischen den zwei tiefsten stellen messen.
müsste so grob zwischen 130-150 mm liegen. 
mit deinen maßen kannst du dir dann die passende grösse am sattel wählen.

aber am einfachsten du gehst zu einem g'scheiten (z.B.specialized) händler.
der kann dir auch gleich noch die kette ausmessen.......oder hast du das prob mit der schaltung schon gelöst..?


----------



## chayenne06 (3. September 2009)

das hab ich letztes jahr schon machen lassen, also ich mir fürs ams den spec.sattel geholt habe!

hab jetzt einen selle italia diva sattel (den fürs mtb, ohne loch  ) gekauft, den ich 14 tage testen kann und wenn er nicht passt zurückbringen kann, was schon mal super ist finde ich ! letztes jahr gabs bei einem geschäft in A ganz schöne probleme wegen einem sattel kaufen und testen!! aber hier in Rosenheim ist ja ois anders 

problem mit schaltung gelöst: musste nachgestellt werden


----------



## revka (3. September 2009)

hallo,

zum thema sattel kann sehr sq lab.
empfehlen. 

meine frau und ich haben viele getestet. 

bei mir ist es der 611 und bei meiner frau der 612 
geworden.  gibt es in verschiedenen breiten.
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/blogcategory/2/173/lang,de/

die hatten wir schon am hardtail und die
sind jetzt auch auf unsere neuen ams gekommen.

durch die stufe sitzt man wirklich nur auf den knochen. 
dauert ein paar ausfahrten bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat aber
dann   

da schläft nix mehr ein und jetzt gehen auch 5 stunden touren. 

beim vorrutschen bergauf ist auch ok. was will man mehr. 

grüsse, rev


----------



## 's mirerl (12. September 2009)

Hallo amsCubbi,
sag mal, das Bike Deiner Frau, kam das in purple, wie im Cube-Mag abgelichtet? Meins beim Bikelager in Karlsruhe steht in einem Babyrosa da. Da kann doch irgendwas nicht stimmen, oder? Freue mich auf Deine Antwort. Grüße. Miri


----------



## fatz (12. September 2009)

also das stereo wls, das bei meinem haendler neulich rumstand war reichlich rosa. aber ich bin auf so
farben eh ein wenig allergisch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's mirerl (12. September 2009)

Habe das bike soeben abgeholt. Ist wohl anstatt dunklem Magenta jetzt eher violett. Find ich ziemlich schrecklich und werde es wohl überlackieren. Nehme mal an, dass die den gewünschten Farbton bei den eloxierten Elementen nicht hinbekommen haben und deshalb dann die Radfarbe an den Eloxalton angelichen haben. Anders kann ich mir diesen grausamen Farbton nicht erklären. Sieht irgendwie aus wie 'n Heidelbeermilchshake oder so..... Grrrr! Wir Mädels haben's eh immer schwer coole Farbkombinationen zu bekommen. Immerhin ist der Rest des bikes schwarz. ;-))


----------



## fatz (12. September 2009)

tausch halt die bremsen, dann geht's schon halbwegs......


----------



## 's mirerl (12. September 2009)

oder noch mal abbeizen lassen und schwarz eloxieren... mal sehen. jetzt wird's erst mal gefahren. ;-)


----------



## Michaone (12. September 2009)

mach ma fotos... bei uns kams wies vorgestellt wurde in purple und sieht richtig gut aus..


----------



## chayenne06 (13. September 2009)

wartet doch einfach noch so 10 Monate.
spät. dann könnt ihr das neue 2010er modell euer eigen nennen, das wäre dann blau... und ihr müsst das rosa/pink/violett-purple ja nicht nehmen


----------



## es geht auch an (13. September 2009)

das bike sieht in natura schon anders aus als auf dem cube foto.
sogar noch schöner, wie ich finde.....
und die bremsen sind in dem purple definitiv ein hingucker....und wertet das radel optisch auf......aber bleibt halt geschmacksache


----------



## Michaone (13. September 2009)

das ding is hammer.. sieht ma tausend mal besser aus als das 10er Modell.. eben grad die bremsen sind cool..

aber naja die dinger gibts doch eh kaum mehr oder? ausser ma will beim i-netshop den vollen preis zahlen


----------



## fatz (13. September 2009)

bei meinem haendler steht noch eins rum.


----------



## 's mirerl (13. September 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> mach ma fotos... bei uns kams wies vorgestellt wurde in purple und sieht richtig gut aus..



echt? bei gelegenheit schick ich mal bilder durch. auf jeden fall ist das wirklich 'ne waffe. so weit ich das beurteilen kann. war heute unsre hausrunde drehen und das bike fährt auf trails wie durch butter. wahnsinn.
bergauf auch sehr gute klettereigenschaften. ich bin total überzeugt, doch die farbe bleibt in der tat geschmachsache.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. März 2010)

so...
nachdem ich letztes jahr ewig gewartet habe auf mein stereo wls,

so haben sich dieses jahr die pläne geändert... und ich möchte es wieder *verkaufen!*

wer interesse hat an meinem *15"* (verkaufe es auch einzeln)
*bitte melden!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merwin0405 (20. Juni 2014)

Hätte ebenfalls ein Cube Stereo WLS in Größe 15" zu verkaufen.
Bei Interesse bitte melden! Rad ist noch in Top Zustand!

LG


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2014)

Versuchs mal im bikemarkt.


----------



## merwin0405 (20. Juni 2014)

Werd ich machen


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2014)

Hier sucht jemand einen WLS Rahmenset.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-cube-stereo-wls-lady-rahmen.709880/


----------

